# Help!! why is my dogs hair falling out all over?!



## paulmitchsarah (Jun 16, 2010)

Help!!!

Quick background info: Recently adopted 1 1/2 yr male pit. He has severe Seperation anxiety. But besides that he's fine,

I was just petting him.. and noticed something in his hair.. like some dried slobber or something. So i pinched the area of hair and pulled ( to get the gunk out).. the whole pinch-full of hair came out! so around in the same area i did it again.. a whole pinch full of hair came out again! I now did this all over different spots of his body and its all coming out! This cant be normal shedding right?? He has no noticable bald spots.. well.. on his throat area it looks like his hair is starting to thin in that area i'm starting to be able to see through to his skin.. i assumed from his collar? also on his upper lip right under his nose.. its become just his brownish pink skin color.. with barely any hair.. I didnt think too much of it. But now im panicing because im litterally pulling pinch fulls of hair right out of him!!?

What could be wrong?? Ive only had him about 4 weeks now.. He's going to get neutered and all his shots in 2 weeks.. then i was going to make his 1st vet apointment. I've put off the vet before getting neutered because i know the vet will want to give his shots.. but ive already made the appointment elsewhere for a lower cost.

What should i do!? should i just bring him to the vet asap anyway? wait till after his neutering/ shots in 2 weeks?

Has anyone else had this problem? know anything that could cause this?? please help!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

My dog sheds in clumps too.

But you might check for fleas, it can cause hair loss. Or mange.
If it keeps happening at an abnormal rate, I would get him checked out.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Could be shedding his winter coat. Ace my new guy is shedding like crazy right now.Bathe him and brush him a bit more maybe. Don't bathe more than weekly tho.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

You could take him to the vet and just tell them you have an appointment at a low cost clinic for his shots.

Get a rubber curry brush and brush him everyday. If he's shedding it will help remove the dead fur. If there are no bald or really thinning spots he's probably shedding. If you look at him in bright light with his head facing away from you it will be easier to see if his fur is thinning.


----------



## paulmitchsarah (Jun 16, 2010)

he's not really shedding when i normall pet him though.. its only when pinching out clumps.. and its not like im pulling hard.. he's sleeping next to me and i can do this without waking him..


----------



## paulmitchsarah (Jun 16, 2010)

thepicture doesnt look like much.. but i swear its alot more hair than it looks in that pic


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I agree, for now I will vote that he is blowing his coat. Often times dogs increase their shedding not only durring the climate changes, but some dogs litterally "molt" from stress. Since he's a new boy, i'd just watch him over the next week, and if he gets red other than his lip I would take him in.

EDIT: when a dog blows his or her coat it does come out a lot more than you think. Felony blew her coat over the last month, and i was almost ready to take her in to get checked out, but she has finally stopped. Her fur is now a lot more closer to her skin and i didn't even realise she had that much extra fur!


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

my dog is thinning also. pretty much across the whole spine. scratching too, so Im thinking allergies, just started raw diet it may help, but takin to vet if it gets any worse


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

My guess is he was on a not so good diet before you got him and now with better nutrition he is blowing his coat. My dogs do that too and you can give a bath and use a brush like the furminator and pull all that dead coat out. This is pretty normal unless you are seeing bald spots or the skin is looking bad and dry.


----------



## Sadieboo (Mar 29, 2013)

I adopted a pit from a shelter and within 2 weeks started with the loss of hair. She has been at the vets every two weeks since the end of January. Mange was ruled out. She was put on antibiotics for a bad cold she had and on a high calorie diet (she was 25 lbs under weight). Now The vet has started her on steroid shots...she is still losing hair. Although her weight is perfect now.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

what you could do, and i bet this fixes it. you might not believe this, but i believe its ring worm the way you described it sounds like just what i go thru in the summer, with rain and water. it comes from their feces, being damp then scratching. its a fungus, like athletes foot. take a rag soak it in bleach wring it out and wipe off the area real good wait 24hrs do it again, once more 24 hrs after that. the 3 days after that you'll be amazed, at how good it looks. could have very easily picked it up at the shelter.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Um, yeah, don't put bleach on your dog.
If the vet says it's ring worm they have a cream for that. 
Chances are it's just allergies. What are you feeding your dog?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> Um, yeah, don't put bleach on your dog.
> If the vet says it's ring worm they have a cream for that.
> Chances are it's just allergies. What are you feeding your dog?


:goodpost: I agree, maybe theres something in that food that the dog is allergic to. But if u don't have the experience to treat stuff at home, then don't. Go to the vet and get the cream they suggest.

Im all for treating stuff at home but if u don't know how then leave it to the professionals.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

bleach is real close to the top of what every kennel should have an over abundance of, if nothing else but for the sanitary purposes. bleach kills everything, if you use kennels when we switch dogs out the kennels get bleached out, cleaning out the carriers bleached disinfects. we go thru GALLONS always keep some on hand. when we clean bowls we use concrete bowls a little bleach and a scrub brush bout 10-15 seconds got algae free bowls. we try to keep as pristine as possible.

bleach kills parvo at a 32/1 ratio so 1 gal. bleach will make 32 gal. strong enuf to kill parvo. once your yard has been hit with parvo, you might take a different look at bleach, knowing that will prevent it. til then

GOOD LUCK,

YIS


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

surfer said:


> bleach is real close to the top of what every kennel should have an over abundance of, if nothing else but for the sanitary purposes. bleach kills everything, if you use kennels when we switch dogs out the kennels get bleached out, cleaning out the carriers bleached disinfects. we go thru GALLONS always keep some on hand. when we clean bowls we use concrete bowls a little bleach and a scrub brush bout 10-15 seconds got algae free bowls. we try to keep as pristine as possible.
> 
> bleach kills parvo at a 32/1 ratio so 1 gal. bleach will make 32 gal. strong enuf to kill parvo. once your yard has been hit with parvo, you might take a different look at bleach, knowing that will prevent it. til then
> 
> ...


im not saying that bleach is bad! im sayin not everyone has a kennel and/or the capacity to treat things at home. u would feel horrible if u told someone to use bleach and they misunderstood u and then ended up hurting their dog! u gotta think about not just the OP askin the question but all of the unregistered guests that might be reading this from google search to find an answer to their question.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm pro home remedies, but not chemicle burns. There are other, safer, ways to treat things like ring worms. Which, if the hair is coming out ALL over the body, it is not likely ring worms. Ring worm is localized fungus, hence the name, RING worm. js


----------



## Skye (May 7, 2012)

My blue girl had the same issue and her skin/fur looked just like the pics you posted. Here is what I did and it worked like a miracle!

1. Changed her food to Taste of the Wild - Salmon (grain free and extra omegas for the skin)
2. Give her 2000 mg of omega 3 fish oil pills a day (more omegas for skin/ coat)
3. Put 2 tsp of Apple Cider Vinegar (1 tsp per feeding) in her food a day (boosts immune system)
4. Put 2 tsp of Coconut Oil (1 tsp per feeding) in her food a day (boosts immune system and is great for skin/ coat)
5. Giver her 2 tsp of a food supplement powder called The Missing Link- Skin and Coat (1 tsp per feeding) (more omegas and great for tons of things)
6. She also had 2-3 shots of ivermectin. 

I also would brush her every day 2-3 times and that would help get the loose hair out without it being all over the place. You can rub coconut oil on him too and then brush that in. 

Mange didn’t show up on her skin scrapings either but they often don’t. The mites burrow themselves deep in the skin. They manifest only on weekend immune systems. 

Try this for a couple of weeks and let me know what happens. It totally cured my girl and I get tons of compliments on her coat being so healthy!


----------

